# [SOLVED] Broadcom 4306 failing to connect to wireless

## slackline

Hi,

I'm having a 'bit' of trouble getting my network card to connect to my wireless router.

Everything worked fine using ndiswrapper to insert the windows driver into kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r*, but then stopped mysteriously after updating world.  I decided to try switching to the in-kernel bcm43xx drivers in kernel 2.6.24 and this is where my woes begin.

So I determined my network card...

```

# lspci | grep 43    

02:04.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

# lspci -n | grep 14e4:43 

02:04.0 0280: 14e4:4320 (rev 03)

```

...and then installed the relevant firmware cutter (emerge net-wireless/b43-fwcutter) and driver..

```

 b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ /home/neil/portage/distfiles/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod/wl_apsta_mimo.o 

```

and it cut it fine.

Recompiled the kernel following the guide at Native Airport Extreme Drivers (part 2) verbatim.

Rebooted and the module is correctly inserted...

```
="lsmod"]

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                44336  0 

snd_pcm_oss            34336  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14016  1 snd_pcm_oss

ndiswrapper           153340  0 

snd_intel8x0           28124  0 

snd_ac97_codec         95268  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1664  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                63176  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18628  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7496  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

b43                   132964  0 

```

I was initially getting a load of errors (see here but resolved these by dropping to b43-fwcutter-009). 

But I still didn't get any connection, so I decided to try using wpa_supplicant as opposed to wireless to manage the connection.  My current configuration (see tips posted near the bottom of this thread) is...

```

ap_scan=2

network={

        priority=1

        ssid="slack"

        bssid=00:0C:41:36:B5:9C

        key_mgmt=NONE

}

```

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

# eth0 - network point (general ethernet)

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10"

dhcp_eth0="release"

# wlan0 - wireless network card

#

# For configuration details please refer to...

# 

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

```

I've also tried with 'config_wlan0=( "dhcp")' included, but no joy.

When I restart the interface I get the following...

```

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                               [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                           [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1 - 

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                           [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

...and I have the following in dmesg from booting....

```

b43-phy0 debug: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

...and restarting results in the following dmesg...

```

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 0/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 4/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

```

Currently I have the following...

```

# ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:96:A8:F0:EA  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

# iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"slack"  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=off   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

A few things stand out in the above (to my mind anyway)....

```
 ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

It appears that the device isn't initialised correctly?  Any idea how to get this fixed?

```
b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software
```

Something is turning the radio off (someone asked on one of the threads if there are hotkeys, there are on this laptop, but they are not configured, I checked by trying to toggle wireless on and off using the hotkeys and was informed the key-combination wasn't recognised.

```
 ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported

WEXT auth param 4 value 0x0 - ioctl[SIOCSIWAUTH]: Operation not supported                           [ ok ]th param 5 value 0x1
```

These error messages occur when restarting the interface and suggest perhaps that the driver isn't working properly?  Any other ideas?

It seems I can scan for access points for a short period after booting, but then the device fails to report any scan results (perhaps a symptom of restarting the device?), even though I know all the AP's are there as another laptop is connected and the router's configuration page allows site scans and picks up all the AP's.

Well, if you've made it this far, thank you.  If you've any idea whats going on and how I might resolve it I'd be extremely grateful.

I should perhaps mention that I have tried reverting to the method I had been using (manually inserting the windows driver using ndiswrapper), but this fails too (and would be a separate post).  Besides, I'm keen to get the in-kernel driver working and ditch ndiswrapper for good.

Cheers

slackLast edited by slackline on Tue Mar 18, 2008 9:41 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## slackline

Well, I seem to have resolved this myself.

I decided to try going back to using iwconfig to configure the card as I had originally with ndiswrapper inserting the module.

What do you know it worked!  Goodbye ndiswrapper   :Very Happy: 

```

# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_seq                44336  0 

snd_pcm_oss            34336  0 

snd_mixer_oss          14016  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           28124  0 

snd_ac97_codec         95268  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                1664  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                63176  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18628  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7496  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

b43                   132964  0 

```

```

b43-phy0 debug: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:0c:41:36:b5:9c)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

```

# wlan0 - wireless network card

#

# For configuration details please refer to...

# 

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4

module=( "wireless" )

config_AP=( "00:0C:41:36:B5:9C" )

config_ESSID=( "slack" )

preferred_aps=( "slack" )

associate_order=( "forceany" )

channel=( "9" )

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0=( "-t 30" )

dhcp_wlan0=( "release")

```

----------

## slackline

And things have stopped working again   :Crying or Very sad: 

The laptop has been sat on my desk and hasn't moved.  I turned it off last night, then powered it up this morning and it fails to associate using wireless tools (iwconfig).

I had tried installing an additional module to get the SD card working ( app-misc/sdricoh_cs-r1) before rebooting, so in case that was causing some conflict I uninstalled and completely removed the all traces of the module.  Re-emerged the kernel sources (gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2) and recompiled the kernel and modules, but still no joy.

I'm back where I started again, the interface won't scan, even though the module gets loaded and then stopped...

```

# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

```

```

# dmesg | tail -n 20

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

b43-phy0 debug: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

b43-phy0: Radio turned off by software

b43-phy0 debug: Removing Interface type 2

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface stopped

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (RX) max used slots: 0/64

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x02A0 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0280 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0260 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0240 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0220 (TX) max used slots: 2/128

b43-phy0 debug: DMA-32 0x0200 (TX) max used slots: 0/128

```

Some piece of software is stopping things working, if anyone can suggest what this might be I'd be very grateful.

slack

----------

## slackline

And now all of a sudden after /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart its working again...

```

b43-phy0 debug: Loading firmware version 351.126 (2006-07-29 05:54:02)

b43-phy0 debug: Chip initialized

b43-phy0 debug: 30-bit DMA initialized

b43-phy0 debug: Wireless interface started

b43-phy0 debug: Adding Interface type 2

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: switched to short barker preamble (BSSID=00:0c:41:36:b5:9c)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX authentication from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

wlan0: authenticated

wlan0: associate with AP 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c

wlan0: RX ReassocResp from 00:0c:41:36:b5:9c (capab=0x401 status=0 aid=1)

wlan0: associated

wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

```

```

# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wmaster0  Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0C:41:36:B5:9C

                    ESSID:"slack"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:9

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Quality=75/100  Signal level=-53 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000004ff392b212

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1C:DF:0A:15:0A

                    ESSID:"Taylor"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=48/100  Signal level=-76 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 22 Mb/s

                              6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s

                              36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000000513ad971dc

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:11:50:93:F3:28

                    ESSID:"pitri"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=50/100  Signal level=-75 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=0000002e4ecec11f

          Cell 04 - Address: 00:11:50:4F:E3:71

                    ESSID:"belkin54g"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=46/100  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000045edd4caba

          Cell 05 - Address: 00:12:17:2D:63:6C

                    ESSID:"1MOD"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=46/100  Signal level=-77 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=000002c4e2c53718

          Cell 06 - Address: 00:16:CF:0E:1A:36

                    ESSID:"Livebox-8D08"

                    Mode:Master

                    Channel:11

                    Frequency:2.462 GHz (Channel 11)

                    Quality=43/100  Signal level=-80 dBm  Noise level=-70 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:tsf=00000049ff5e1260

```

Most annoying, its not signal strength from the router, as thats set at 83% and is picked up fine by another laptop in another room.  This really is perplexing  :Question: 

----------

## Growlizing

Any solution to this? Having the exact same problem with a linksys pci-card reported as broadcom 4306.

----------

## slackline

 *Growlizing wrote:*   

> Any solution to this? Having the exact same problem with a linksys pci-card reported as broadcom 4306.

 

Yeah, I managed to get it working in the end with wireless-tools as opposed to wpa_supplicant.  Will post kernel options, config etc. a bit later (need to eat first!).

----------

## slackline

Okay, have a little time now to write down how I got things working in the end (this is unlikely to be exact as I did lots of fiddling trying the same things over and over, and in the end it just worked, so this is what I can tell from the current working setup).

Firmware

I used the b43-fwcutter to cut out the broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0

Kernel Options

I'm using 

```

wright # uname -a

Linux wright 2.6.24-gentoo-r2 #1 PREEMPT Sat Feb 16 09:53:05 GMT 2008 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1200MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

wright # grep -i b43 /usr/src/linux/.config 

CONFIG_B43=m

CONFIG_B43_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

# CONFIG_B43_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_B43_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43_DMA=y

CONFIG_B43_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_B43_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_B43_PIO_MODE is not set

CONFIG_B43LEGACY=m

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO=y

CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_AND_PIO_MODE=y

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_DMA_MODE is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY_PIO_MODE is not set

```

Wireless Tools

Didn't have any joy with wpa_supplicant I'm afraid so am using wireless-tools 29

Configuration

Obviously the module is loaded on booting so thats straightforward and taken care of.

Configuration for the interface is as follows...

```

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part4

module=( "wireless" )

preferred_aps=( "slack" )

associate_order=( "forceany" )

channel=( "9" )

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_wlan0=( "-t 30" )

dhcp_wlan0=( "release")

```

It has been slightly intermittent, as on one occasion I booted up and the wireless card didn't connect, but removing and reinserting the module then restarting the interface (/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart) sorted it out and its been fine since.  The strange thing is that this is essentially the config (for /etc/conf.d/net) that I had prior to trying to switch to the b43 drivers.

Let me know if there is anymore info you'd like.

slack

----------

## regnarts

Edit: Nevermind... I looked at your lspci again and realized that you had Rev. 3.

----------

